# GIK Acoustics Reveals new Alpha Wood Series



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Atlanta based GIK Acoustics understands the importance of great sound and they’re passionate about their incredible acoustic products. The company’s bass traps, acoustic panels, and diffusors can be found just about anywhere sound is a factor, including recording studios, listening rooms, home theaters, churches, restaurants and live auditoriums. In addition to quality build and material factors, GIK offers the best dollar for dollar performance on the market.










Recently, GIK Acoustics announced the launch of a new line of acoustic panels and bass traps call the Alpha Wood Series. This series is a marriage of diffusion and absorption, relying on a wood face that has a mathematical sequence of slots for one-dimensional scattering of sound. 

“I am thrilled to bring the Alpha Wood Series to our customers,” says Company founder and president Glenn Kuras. “Not  only is the Alpha Wood Series one of the most attractive  product lines we’ve introduced, but they are more effective  than similar products on the market. And they’re made with  the quality and high performance standards that our customers have come to expect. The Alpha is truly a game changer for GIK and for the industry.” 

The first available model in the series is the 4A Alpha Panel. This panel is constructed as a 23.75-inch x 23.75-in x 4-in wood-framed panel filled with rigid fiberglass absorption material that is environmentally friendly (100-percent recycled material) and both formaldehyde and urea formaldehyde free. The panel is wrapped in fabric and finished with a blonde veneer wood face (available in 9 standard GIK Acoustics fabric options).










The spacing of the slots on the front of the panel allows for spatial diffusion of sound waves with an even decay time, while allowing low frequency waves to pass through to the fiberglass absorption material for low frequency control. GIK says that the 4A Alpha Panel provides twice the low end absoprtion as compared to similar foam-based products (NRC =1.05). It can be used on front, side, and rear walls to keep reverberation better mixed and your room lively.

The panel is easy to mount using the included saw tooth hanger, making it possible for larger areas of a wall to be covered using multiple panels (as pictured). 

A single 4A Alpha Panel Diffusor is priced at $340 and is available now. Two-inch and 6-inch versions will be available soon.

For more information, visit GIK Acoustics on the web.

_Image Credits: GIK Acoustics_


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Great write up Todd, those things a beautiful. I agree that a combination of absorbtion/diffusion is the way to go. But I do wonder about 1 thing.



> GIK says that the 4A Alpha Panel provides twice the low end absoprtion as compared to similar foam-based products (NRC =1.05)


I've never been fond of foam for LF absorbtion. Which may skew my thoughts, but it surprises me that he is comparing his product to it? Apples to Oranges, or am I wrong?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks Quenten... great point you make. 

If you do a search for absorption products, a lot of foam-based panels show up. I'd imagine that GIK needs to make sure folks understand that their fiberglass/wood panels are worth the extra coin.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Home Theater Shack and GIK Acoustics have teamed-up to Giveaway these panels to two lucky winners... click here for all the details.


----------

